# iphone mma app's?



## Robk (Nov 8, 2007)

Anyone using any mma apps on their iphones yet? Im running Graplearts subbmissions which is a brilliant little giude to about 30 subs, it gives a video demo for every sub and an extra little key points vid for each sub. It also has a training timer feature for training which is great as you can set your round times, warning timer, rest period and number of rounds:thumb

Ive also got mma tracker which seems pretty good havent looked at it properly yet but looks pretty in depth info as to up coming events including the likes of strikeforce etc, it also links to forums such as sherdog & mmajunkie.

The UFC app seems a bit crap, just like a permenant advert for up and coming fights, theres a section on octagon girls and highlight news of the ufc:spam

Finally Tap & track is a great diet monitor to keep track of your fat/protein/carb intake through the day recording what you eat, there is also Muscle gain app which is made by the same people and does the exact same as tap & track


----------



## Ian (Nov 30, 2009)

Robk said:


> Anyone using any mma apps on their iphones yet? Im running Graplearts subbmissions which is a brilliant little giude to about 30 subs, it gives a video demo for every sub and an extra little key points vid for each sub. It also has a training timer feature for training which is great as you can set your round times, warning timer, rest period and number of rounds:thumb


I cant find this one? How much is it. If its the best price ill carry on looking :thumb


----------



## markskarl (Jan 26, 2010)

I just reviewed the new MMA application for the iPhone and it is great. Now you can actually learn MMA moves and techniques from Black Belts and World Class Instructors right on your iPhone.


----------



## Robk (Nov 8, 2007)

grapplearts mma iphone app

theres another one called mma grappling (nogi) which looks pretty good also MMA Grappling


----------



## Razorstorm (Aug 6, 2009)

hmmm, sounds interesting


----------



## Winniee- (Aug 2, 2009)

BJ Penns app is out now. It's good for updates in MMA news.


----------



## spitfire (Apr 19, 2008)

I've been using the Tap n Track app for for the last week. Excellent thang. First time I've really understood how much calories I'm getti g every day. Keeps track of my training as well.


----------



## Robk (Nov 8, 2007)

Yeah got that tap n track to, shame they are always set up by yanks these nutrition logs. Am I going to break the chain I hear you say? am I bollocks, il stumble through yank oriented nutrition  But yeah lol, good app that though!


----------



## davemfox (Oct 8, 2009)

I've got asapMMA and iTrack MMA

Dave


----------



## ammmafighter (Mar 26, 2010)

I have MMA Timer on my Iphone. A ref or someone tells me to fight each round. It even yelled at me to get back in my corner.


----------



## Robk (Nov 8, 2007)

lol il have to give that a go for comedy value


----------



## ammmafighter (Mar 26, 2010)

They updated MMA Timer to have music and sprawls ... its even better now... and a free MMA TImer appeared in the app store today.

MMA Timer Lite - Free Mixed Martial Arts Timer for iPhone, iPod touch, and iPad on the iTunes App Store


----------

